# Les Rivages Millau



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Has anybody stayed at this campsite,we are hoping to visit this area in June for a few days and thought we might stay there.

Is it within walking distance of the town , and any advice on where the pitches are best on the site.

Lesley


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi guys, SandJ, Monsi and Ourselves spent two weeks at les rivages last July,
the site is ideally located with stunning views of the Caucasus which is illuminated at night, the site is right on the river with canoe hire nearby.

The site owner is Dutch, and certainly likes to pack them in to a degree where I felt fire safety was compromised, the shower blocks are in need of an update, and TBH we felt the site was overpriced for the facilities offered.

We can fill you in with more details when we meet at P'Boro (looking forward to it)  

MnD x


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

lesleylil said:


> Is it within walking distance of the town , and any advice on where the pitches are best on the site.
> Lesley


We stayed at Les Erables which is next door I think. We were happy with it; pitches are marked with shrubs and trees around them and were quite generous. Loos and so on were clean and it was an easy walk to town. We parked further back in the site, away from the river. It was April and had been raining heavily and we were concerned about bogging down. Where we were was firm grass.

We looked at Le Rivages and rejected it but I have not noted why in my diary !

G


----------



## eliza (Mar 30, 2006)

we stayed at http://www.campinglespeupliers.fr/index_gb.html last year which is in the same area and loved it. you can even sit by the river bank and watch the beavers at night. its family run the staff are lovely and you can walk into the village. i highly recommend it.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I do wish you folk would stop mentioning this area. I really want to go there and see the bridge and I just can't fit it into my route/schedule this year.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hampshireman said:


> I do wish you folk would stop mentioning this area. I really want to go there and see the bridge and I just can't fit it into my route/schedule this year.


Hi Hampman. I'll take some pictures for you when we visit this June :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh stop it ! Gee thanks mate.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We stayed right at the rivers edge and I am trying to find which article I mentioned it in. Small campsite with small pool and small cafe where I mistakenly had a burger made out of horses. Supplies canoes for the river and from the beach one can see the newly (not so new now) vultures circling above the mountain top. Griffins and another type and another type making 3 types of vultures. DOn't forget to wriggle about when sunbathing. 8O

p.s. found pix in Pusser nest.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Yer tiz campsite....
http://www.campingpeyrelade.com/

Has free wifi hot spot now.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

People living in majorca. spain, italy, portugal, then theres those who're down in the south of france, middle of france, any where in Europe.


All of you smell of elderberrys and hampsters wee.




not that I'm jealous.



much :roll:


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Stayed on Les Rivages last 4 nights, moving on tomorrow. Prior to arriving here 2 nights was the max we had stayed on any one site. 14 Euro per night with ACSI card, bar and resturaunt on site (drink reasonably priced but food looked more expensive), free wi-fi (girl said you had to sit outside reception but we are over 100 yards away and can use it), next to river, 10-15 minutes walk into town where bars and resturaunts are good value compared to other places we visited on way down, fantastic scenery, motorhome water facilities, outdoor pool. Would definetly come back to this site.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Glengyle said:


> Stayed on Les Rivages last 4 nights, moving on tomorrow. Prior to arriving here 2 nights was the max we had stayed on any one site. 14 Euro per night with ACSI card, bar and resturaunt on site (drink reasonably priced but food looked more expensive), free wi-fi (girl said you had to sit outside reception but we are over 100 yards away and can use it), next to river, 10-15 minutes walk into town where bars and resturaunts are good value compared to other places we visited on way down, fantastic scenery, motorhome water facilities, outdoor pool. Would definetly come back to this site.


Thankee kindly. I have made a note. 8)


----------

